# Frank Sabella



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

For those of you who have been involved in showing poodles for many years, I am sorry to tell you that Frank Sabella is no longer able to judge. I had asked him to judge our poodle specialty (Enchanted Poodle Club) in May - and he was also scheduled to judge a number of breeds at Rio Grande Kennel Club the next two days. Yesterday I received a letter from him saying that his doctor told him he must not fly any more due to heart problems.

Frank is probably the most knowledgeable judge of poodles living today. It's really sad that he is having to give up judging. He was the top poodle handler of all time before retiring to become a judge. You can find pictures of him in most poodle books.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Sad to hear this! I think his handling book was the first I bought (not that any of them improved my handling!)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear that is sad for poodles and sad for Frank. I am sure having to make this further transition is going to be melancholy for him.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That is so sad; he is a legend . He danced, too. I remember a photo of him near the ocean. He's in so many photos in my Book of the Poodle.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

This is a loss to the sport of showing poodles.


----------

